# I got MUGGED!



## jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

For all discussion related to the 2012 mugs, please use this thread.

Want a mug or the pen/pencil cup? GO HERE!

THANKS!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool !!! My order is done!!!

Hey Jeff, how about this year the internationals don't wait till you have posted all the local ones??:wink:


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Cool !!! My order is done!!!
> 
> Hey Jeff, how about this year the internationals don't wait till you have posted all the local ones??:wink:



CAN DO! 

I will commit to shipping them as they are ordered.


----------



## wizard (Jan 27, 2012)

My order/donation completed also!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Jeff !!!  I don't care what everyone says about you, you ain't that bad in my book !!:tongue:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in as well.


----------



## knowltoh (Jan 27, 2012)

I need to have it sent to an address other than my credit card billing address.  How do I indicate a shipping address that's different from billing address?

Thanks,


----------



## soligen (Jan 27, 2012)

Skip must have waited late into the night just for this!!  

Mine is in too.


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 27, 2012)

I am in also
Thanks Jeff


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 27, 2012)

Donation made. Dee's happy with the new size as she claimed this one as hers.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 27, 2012)

Payment sent!


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

knowltoh said:


> I need to have it sent to an address other than my credit card billing address.  How do I indicate a shipping address that's different from billing address?
> 
> Thanks,



Send me a PM and I'll take care of that.

The shopping cart we use is very limited in it's ability to handle some pretty common stuff, like a different shipping address. Anyone with special needs like this can just send me a PM.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet! 

Placed my order for the pen/pencil holder since I already have a cabinet overflowing with logo'd mugs from 30 years of collecting them.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 27, 2012)

Got mine ordered. Can't wait to have my pen/pencil holder!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 27, 2012)

Donation/Order done, l went for the pencil cup! also, it will look great on any desk,


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jeff, I forgot to add in my donation description that I would like the red coffee mug, please.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 27, 2012)

Ordered mine. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 27, 2012)

Got mine ordered, now which one out of the last four  years should i start using as acoffee cup instead of display?


----------



## thewishman (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like the 10th anniversary mug will be a shot glass.:clown:


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 27, 2012)

I got mine!  And my truck is ready for the IAP wrap!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 27, 2012)

thewishman said:


> View attachment 68643
> 
> Looks like the 10th anniversary mug will be a shot glass.:clown:



Does seem like the cup size is shrinking a bit every year! :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

thewishman said:


> View attachment 68643
> 
> Looks like the 10th anniversary mug will be a shot glass.:clown:



I think we've hit the minimum!


----------



## edman2 (Jan 27, 2012)

OK, I'm in!


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 27, 2012)

I just mugged myself.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jan 27, 2012)

I have mine in.Jeff I sent a PM with my shipping info.Thanks for all you do.
Todd


----------



## Haynie (Jan 27, 2012)

How come the mugs are getting smaller?  Are we getting snootier and all drinking "Expresso"* now.



*Yeah I know how it is really spelled.


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in and there is nothing wrong with a shot glass.  But coffee mugs are better.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 27, 2012)

Is the pencil holder just larger with no handle?


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in good deal
:clown:


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Is the pencil holder just larger with no handle?



Correct


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

Oldwagon said:


> I have mine in.Jeff I sent a PM with my shipping info.Thanks for all you do.
> Todd



Got it Todd. Thanks.


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

Haynie said:


> How come the mugs are getting smaller?  Are we getting snootier and all drinking "Expresso"* now.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah I know how it is really spelled.



We're just exploring the other end of the mug spectrum.

Next years will be bigger, I'm sure.


----------



## bmac (Jan 27, 2012)

Got mine ordered, you can never have too many coffee cups!!!!!!!


----------



## mick (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine's in!


----------



## Leather Man (Jan 28, 2012)

Ordered mine........Thanks Jeff
Ben


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeff,
  I made a donation but missed the part where I could add a message. I would like one of the red mugs please.
Thank you.


----------



## olsenla (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm in!!  Looking forward to another great year on IAP.  Thanks Jeff!

Larry


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sales are temporarily suspended as we've hit our monthly transaction limit.*

It's pretty low, that's one reason we start the sale in January.

I'll try to get the limit raised today, but we might have to wait until next week to continue.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 28, 2012)

thewishman said:


> View attachment 68643
> 
> Looks like the 10th anniversary mug will be a shot glass.:clown:



Of course size might be commensurate with what you put in the mug / glass...  :bananen_smilies046:


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 28, 2012)

jeff said:


> *Sales are temporarily suspended as we've hit our monthly transaction limit.*
> 
> It's pretty low, that's one reason we start the sale in January.
> 
> I'll try to get the limit raised today, but we might have to wait until next week to continue.


 
Glad to hear, as i thought you sold out, and I missed it.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hell I thought they were not available till FEB 1, I hope I don't miss the re-launch.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Me Too*



hunter-27 said:


> Hell I thought they were not available till FEB 1, I hope I don't miss the re-launch.


I did too.


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> Hell I thought they were not available till FEB 1, I hope I don't miss the re-launch.



We started selling mugs during the last week in January last year as well.

I don't believe that I said anywhere that mug sales would not start until Feb 1. If I did, then I apologize (and please send me the link so I can read what I said!)

There is currently no shortage of mugs. As soon as either our monthly processing limit is raised, or we hit Feb 1, I'll reopen sales.

Sorry for any inconvenience or misunderstanding.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2012)

First load of mugs ready for shipping labels.

I just need to find a box for that cat...


----------



## chrisk (Jan 29, 2012)

Seemingly I misunderstood too. Placed an order for a bluepen/pencil cup and got a message "Please try again". Was my order processed or not?


----------



## Monty (Jan 29, 2012)

jeff said:


> First load of mugs ready for shipping labels.
> 
> I just need to find a box for that cat...


Just make sure I get a mug, not the cat. There are already 6 residing at my house.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Me too*

I won't want a cat either - I've got two mongrel dogs which ain't ever been over socialable to damcats (which they consider to be one word) anyway.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2012)

chrisk said:


> Seemingly I misunderstood too. Placed an order for a bluepen/pencil cup and got a message "Please try again". Was my order processed or not?



No, your order was not processed.

Sales will reopen on Wednesday Feb 1.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 30, 2012)

OK thanks.


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2012)

Mug sales are open again a bit ahead of schedule.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 30, 2012)

Payment sent.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 30, 2012)

jeff said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell I thought they were not available till FEB 1, I hope I don't miss the re-launch.
> ...


 
I think this was the confusion:

If you donate $50 to the IAP during the Bash, you get, while they last:
your choice of a *blue or red mug, or the blue pen/pencil cup*
AND
entry into the donation drawing (details when the bash starts)

Since the Bash doesn't start until Feb 1st, people assumed they couldn't get a mug unless they donate on or after that date.


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2012)

glycerine said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > hunter-27 said:
> ...



Sorry for the confusion.

I'll clarify that next year.

EDIT: I fixed this in the current thread.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 30, 2012)

Geez, don't you know we can't have the boss making any technical "mistakes":biggrin:

Seriously, I don't know that is a big deal.  It will all work out in the end.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 30, 2012)

I have donated, but my wife doesnt like the small cups.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 30, 2012)

Blue ordered, claimed, donated, something.  Do like 15 oz cups though but this will just sit in a collection anyway.

Tom


----------



## RichB (Jan 30, 2012)

I have donated in RED Thanks.  I like the smaller size.  Now I can finish it before it gets cold.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Getting red as well. I like the cat. Surprise bonus?


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 30, 2012)

Quick question: What would happen if I were to stick... uh I don't know... say regular bic pen into the pen/pencil/Desk cup?:smile-big: I bet its either like tin foil in a microwave or one of those Southwest refs shows up and thows the yellow laundry.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Hmmmm*

I ordered RED to match the coveted Red 7th Anniversary Mug which I also have - we do not discuss how much I spent to get it - my bride of 49+ years would be looking for a new man if she found out.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 30, 2012)

Donation complete - thanks to the organizers!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 30, 2012)

Can I say woohoo I ordered one here.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 30, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Thanks Jeff !!! I don't care what everyone says about you, you ain't that bad in my book !!:tongue:


 
Dang it Steven, if he keeps pulling this favoritism stuff, we will NEVER get you to come on over to the good ol' USofA!!!  :frown::frown::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!!!


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 1, 2012)

I keep getting 'unknown card error' when I try to donate when I click the enter card info button.  Are all the mugs already gone?:frown:
Charles


----------



## williamcr (Feb 1, 2012)

Mug ordered.  Thanks for offering a blue mug.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 1, 2012)

Blue mug ordered, I think. Thanks Jeff.  What ever I was doing wrong, you fixed it.
Charles


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Blue mug ordered, I think. Thanks Jeff.  What ever I was doing wrong, you fixed it.
> Charles



I didn't do anything! One of those unexplained hiccups I guess!


----------



## markgum (Feb 1, 2012)

ordered.  whooo ohooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 1, 2012)

Just checked the USPS track site for the mug, no problem was just curious as to the route.
Here it is:
Arrival at Post Office, February 01, 2012, 1:55 am, MOUNT CLEMENS, MI 48046                                                                                    
                        Processed through USPS Sort Facility, January 31, 2012, 2:22 pm, ALLEN PARK, MI 48101                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                         Arrive USPS Sort Facility, January 31, 2012, 11:36 am, ALLEN PARK, MI 48101                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                         Depart USPS Sort Facility, January 31, 2012, 5:57 am, WARRENDALE, PA 15086                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                         Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility, January 30, 2012, 8:09 pm, WARRENDALE, PA 15086                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                         Dispatched to Sort Facility, January 30, 2012, 5:34 pm, CLEVELAND, OH 44126                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                         Acceptance, January 30, 2012, 8:24 am, CLEVELAND, OH 44126

They sure do like to give the packages a ride for their shipping money!
Can't wait till it gets here today, hope the postie doesn't toss it on the porch! :wink:
:clown:


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I was asleep at the wheel again.......Just ordered mine.  Hope I was early enough for one of those stickers.


----------



## David M (Feb 1, 2012)

Just sent in mine also 
David Miller , sent in under davidspen.com


----------



## Grampy122 (Feb 1, 2012)

*It's here*

Jeff you did good. Really nice.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 1, 2012)

I got mugged (errr, pencupped) too!


----------



## arioux (Feb 1, 2012)

It's done.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 1, 2012)

I got mine today, even better looking in the pottery! Has some nice weight to it. Box and packaging is bullet proof, that it came in.
:biggrin:
:clown:


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> I got mine today, even better looking in the pottery! Has some nice weight to it. Box and packaging is bullet proof, that it came in.
> :biggrin:
> :clown:



I figured they'd start arriving today :biggrin:

About 50 have been sent out.

I presume you got the sticker as well?

Those inserts are really excellent. I've mailed nearly 500 mugs over 4 years and I don't believe a single one has ever been broken.


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 1, 2012)

Got mine too. Very nice!


----------



## kronewi (Feb 1, 2012)

My order is in! Hope I get a sticker!!!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 1, 2012)

I just got mugged :coffee:

Figured I have been around a year so my meager donation works about to about $1 a week, pretty cheap IMO for what we get from the IAP!

AK


----------



## olsenla (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Jeff, got mine today and it's ready for action.  Great job on the packaging.  The sticker will soon be on the truck.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## leehljp (Feb 1, 2012)

Got mine and the sticker today! THANKS!


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 1, 2012)

jeff said:


> PTsideshow said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine today, even better looking in the pottery! Has some nice weight to it. Box and packaging is bullet proof, that it came in.
> ...



yes I did but as an old sign writer stickers are ok and will proudly go on the truck when the weathers warms up to place it after removing some old ones, but the mug Rocks!!!
:clown:


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 1, 2012)

bonus points for 1st pic?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wonder why I picked the cup?


----------



## eldee (Feb 1, 2012)

Mug and sticker received in the mail today!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 1, 2012)

Dee has a new coffee cup!!!!


----------



## CaptG (Feb 1, 2012)

Got mine today also, thanks Jeff.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 1, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> Wonder why I picked the cup?


Can I talk you otta the second from the end? Dee just dorpped it and it was her favorite ..sigh:frown:..guess not you'll have pencils,hammer and screw drivers all over the desk.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine came today as well! This isn't the first photo but I'm joining the joy!
Pen cup is full (with Counselor Troy watching over it) and sticker is on the van!


 




See that behind the cup Dawn? :biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Feb 1, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> Wonder why I picked the cup?



 *How long does it take to clean 'em before you can pour the coffee in? *:biggrin:


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 1, 2012)

Got mine today !! Love it !


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 2, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> .........*Can I talk you otta the second from the end?* Dee just dorpped it and it was her favorite .....


 
Which end, left or right?


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 2, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why I picked the cup?
> ...





Texatdurango said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > .........Can I talk you otta the second from the end? Dee just dorpped it and it was her favorite .....
> ...


second from the right end is the only one with a hammer.  :wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > BRobbins629 said:
> ...


 
LOL, of course being left handed and over fifty (have no idea what either of those have to do with it) the beginning is on the left and the end is always on the right...but the middle....


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 2, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> LOL, of course being left handed and over fifty (have no idea what either of those have to do with it) the beginning is on the left and the end is always on the right...but the middle....


 That may just have confused things more :tongue:.

How about this, 5 or 7?

AK


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Hmmmm*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...


 the middle is that which is not either end.  It can be middle left, middle right, or middle middle....


----------



## Robert111 (Feb 2, 2012)

Got mine this morning. Coffee never tasted so good!


----------



## 76winger (Feb 2, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...



Hey, I resemble that remark! :tongue:


----------



## RichB (Feb 3, 2012)

Got mine today and it looks GREAT.  Thanks Jeff


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Arrived*

Arrived in today's mail....


----------



## chrisk (Feb 7, 2012)

Got mine this morning. Thanks.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 7, 2012)

I got mine yesterday


----------



## thewishman (Feb 7, 2012)

My mug came yesterday. My email from USPS came today, announcing that my mug was being shipped.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 8, 2012)

thewishman said:


> My mug came yesterday. My email from USPS came today, announcing that my mug was being shipped.


yep, same here.


----------



## williamcr (Feb 8, 2012)

Got my mug today and it is the perfect size/color.


----------



## jeff (Feb 12, 2012)

Other folks getting their mugs in the mail?

About 90% of you should have them by now. 

If you ordered more than 5 (US) or 10 (outside US) days ago and have not seen your mug, PM me and we'll track it down.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine hasn't arrived yet. It's probably sitting at the border 

Hopefully it comes soon so I can take some 'mug shots' as that was kind of my idea .

AK


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2013)

EBorraga said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > *Sales are temporarily suspended as we've hit our monthly transaction limit.*
> ...



That's last years message. I had not pointed it to the correct link for this year.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 26, 2013)

By the time I saw the thread they were all gone.:frown:  Me thinks you didn't order enough!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm locking this thread to prevent confusion - this thread is from 2012 - there are still plenty of non-red mugs available this year! 

Andrew


----------

